# Need a steady rest for a South Bend 9C



## Doc Hoy (Jun 30, 2019)

The title says it all. I can tell you that the 9 inch steady rests sold new on eBay do not fit.

Pm me if you have one laying around.


----------



## mickri (Jun 30, 2019)

If you can't find one they aren't that hard to make.  Here are some examples of homemade steady rests











https://www.gadgetbuilder.com/SteadyRest.html 

http://www.homemadetools.net/tag/steady-rest 

http://kinzers.com/don/MachineTools/lathe_projects/steadyrest.jpg


----------



## bill70j (Jun 30, 2019)

Doc Hoy said:


> The title says it all. I can tell you that the 9 inch steady rests sold new on eBay do not fit.
> 
> Pm me if you have one laying around.


This steady rest came in a box with the Atlas 10" I got a couple of years ago.  I THINK it's actually for a SB 9".  I added an adapter plate to make it fit the Atlas.

If this is a SB steady rest, and you know of a good deal on a steady for the Atlas 10", maybe we can both benefit from a trade.  This steady works great, and the adapter is easily removed.  The only alteration I made to the casting was to add 2 tapped holes to the bottom to affix the adapter plate.

Let me know if you're interested.

*On the Atlas 10"*


----------



## Doc Hoy (Jul 1, 2019)

bill70j said:


> This steady rest came in a box with the Atlas 10" I got a couple of years ago.  I THINK it's actually for a SB 9".  I added an adapter plate to make it fit the Atlas.
> 
> If this is a SB steady rest, and you know of a good deal on a steady for the Atlas 10", maybe we can both benefit from a trade.  This steady works great, and the adapter is easily removed.  The only alteration I made to the casting was to add 2 tapped holes to the bottom to affix the adapter plate.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the response. I don't have access to an Atlas rest. What would you need in cash for the one in the photos?


----------



## Doc Hoy (Jul 1, 2019)

mickri said:


> If you can't find one they aren't that hard to make.  Here are some examples of homemade steady rests
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I'll check the links. I have the mill now, so I can make one. There is a machine tool reseller about a hundred miles north of me. I have wanted to visit his shop since I moved to the area.


----------



## mickri (Jul 5, 2019)

Just saw this on CL.  https://slo.craigslist.org/tls/d/templeton-lathe-steady-rest/6903053190.html  I have no connection to the seller.  Don't know if it will fit your lathe.  Maybe the seller will ship it to you.  If he won't ship it I go through Templeton about once a month when I go to see my grand kids and would pick it up and ship it to you.


----------



## Doc Hoy (Jul 5, 2019)

mickri said:


> Just saw this on CL.  https://slo.craigslist.org/tls/d/templeton-lathe-steady-rest/6903053190.html  I have no connection to the seller.  Don't know if it will fit your lathe.  Maybe the seller will ship it to you.  If he won't ship it I go through Templeton about once a month when I go to see my grand kids and would pick it up and ship it to you.


Yes, I am afraid that one is s bit too large. But thanks for your time.


----------



## mickri (Jul 5, 2019)

I'll keep an eye out for one for you.


----------

